# Pole Barn



## big daddy fish (Nov 24, 2005)

Hopefully some-one out there can help me out with this...I am going to be building a pole barn and I plan on doing as much of it as I can myself. I will be using 6x6's for the main poles and I am looking for the sleeve that is used to put over the end that goes in the ground. I am not able to find this anywhere. If anyone has any info on the proper name for this sleeve and where to find them I would really appreciate that info...:headknock

Thanks...


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

You talking bout he sleeves that go in the ground before you pour cement ? If so they are sono tubes


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Quikcrete sells them they call them quiktubes and you can get them up to 12".


----------



## big daddy fish (Nov 24, 2005)

*Pole barn*

Thanks for the info but what I am looking for is not cylindrical in shape, it is square just as the 6x6...


----------



## big daddy fish (Nov 24, 2005)

*Pole barn*

Found em, they are called Post Protectors...Makes sense right?


----------

